# 1980's Le Jour Chronograph



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Just received this, bought off Ebay for a friend. Advertised as NOS and certainly seems like it - can find a mark anywhere and still has the sticker on the back. The only thing is the lume has faded/discoloured which I suppose is to be expected.

It has a Valjoux 7750 movement but were these made with different makes on the dial?


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Looks like a nice watch, Robert.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Robert, that's a great looking watch; I think your friend will be pleased.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice watches









Le Jour is the exact same watch as the 750.501 HEUER Pasadena, except that the Le Jour sold for for $295, while the Heuer was $354 when brand new in 1980!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice indeed, I really like these style of watches







And as Chris said a lot cheaper than the Porsche Design


----------



## rudeman (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello everyone, first time poster from the states. I have a meister-anker with the same 7750 movement. I see the LeJour doesn't have the 17 under the date and I wonder if this is because is has the 25 jewel movement. I love the design. I really enjoy this forum and will post pics of my growing collection in the near future.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

rudeman said:


> Hello everyone, first time poster from the states. I have a meister-anker with the same 7750 movement. I see the LeJour doesn't have the 17 under the date and I wonder if this is because is has the 25 jewel movement. I love the design. I really enjoy this forum and will post pics of my growing collection in the near future.


Le Jour is 17 jewels


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

James said:


> nice watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your comments. Interesting to know the original price. I paid $380 for it on 1st December (plus postage and bank transfer charges) but I see the same seller sold another on 8th December for $431.86. $50 appreciation in a week isn't bad.

Pity it has to go to its rightful owner - tomorrow and i believe he is trading it for a pair of binoculars !!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

It's a very nice watch and Le Jour are a good make. I have 2 of them myself. Pity yours is going to someone else and is not yours for keeps









cheers

Dave


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

rudeman said:


> Hello everyone, first time poster from the states. I have a meister-anker with the same 7750 movement. I see the LeJour doesn't have the 17 under the date and I wonder if this is because is has the 25 jewel movement. I love the design. I really enjoy this forum and will post pics of my growing collection in the near future.


Welcome rudeman, whats in your collection so far?


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

That lejour is referred to as a 'poor man's Heuer' - same watch better price!

looks splendid condition... thats one lucky friend who's getting that!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I have bid on them before, 10 chance to one I bid on that one. To give you an idea a good friend an hour away from me that retails vintage just sold one off his site for 1195CDN mind you his pictures sell the pieces and he paid about the same as you 400 range.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

James said:


> nice watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Robert, hope you are well









I'd agree very nice watches indeed - I have one! (which actually I'm looking to sell if anyones interested?) .................bought tooo many watces recently, what with the RLT38 and various others.

James you're quite right the Le Jour is made by Heuer, virtually identical to the Pasadena (which they did a 7750 and a Lemania 5100 versions) but with a different dial. Heres some info I've shamelessly ripped from the web







:

"LE Jour chronograph ca. 1980 , with black, PVD steel case, 40mm diameter without crown, screw back, Internal, tachymeter bezel, black dial with luminous indexes, day and date at 3 o'clock, 30 minute register at 12 o'clock, 12 hours register at 6 o'clock. The Swiss, self winding movement, cal. Valjoux 7750.

Heuer manufactured Le Jour chronographs under a private-label arrangement in 1980. This Le Jour is the exact same watch as the Reference 750.501 HEUER (Pasadena), except that the Le jour sold for for $295, whilst the Heuer was $354 when brand new in 1980! " - That one sold for $1195 I believe, so you did well.

As stated these very similar to the Orfina/Porshe Design chronos (as worn by Bodie & Doyle in The Professionals







)

Theres some more info at www.onthedash.com..............but to be honest I cant remember if they sell watches as well or not







........so mods, please delete lnk if needed.

I think your friend will be very pleased with it - persuade him not to swap it for the Binos
















regards,

Mark


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

James said:


> .....a good friend an hour away from me that retails vintage just sold one off his site for 1195CDN .........


Ah ha, thought so 

.........keep excellent time too, the best of all my mechanicals.









My lume is a little faded too, quite a nice even 'tan' colour for that vintage look, same as the above pic, but stil glows reasonably wel, but doesn't last too long.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Dec 13 2006, 05:18 PM) ←



James said:


> .....a good friend an hour away from me that retails vintage just sold one off his site for 1195CDN .........


Ah ha, thought so 

yea but he gets top price for his vintage, over charges, and will easily hold onto inventory for years until it sells, has the finances. the Le Jour he had for maybe 3-4 weeks so went quick


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Dec 13 2006, 10:09 PM) ←

I think your friend will be very pleased with it - persuade him not to swap it for the Binos
















regards,

Mark

I woud try to take it off his hands but you know what I think of metal bracelets  Plus, i've had a RlT13 and a quartz one-hander from aeromys, an AW Clubmaster from the bay and a RLT Tonneau (arriving soon) in the last week - I can't justify another.

He's getting about Â£400 in the trade as the guy with the binos knows of one that sold retail in a London jewellers for nearly Â£600.

He's giving me a Lanco pocket watch for my trouble (which was no trouble) and he gave me a scuba dialled amphibian last week for another purchase made for him. A good friend to have


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

Robert said:


> QUOTE(Mark_B @ Dec 13 2006, 10:09 PM) ←
> 
> I think your friend will be very pleased with it - persuade him not to swap it for the Binos
> 
> ...


Know what you mean re the metal watch attachments  - not had a chance to 'trim' the brcelet for the '29 yet BTW, just been soooo busy!







but I rekon it'll look a treat.

Nice chap







a good friend indeed


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Mark_B @ Dec 13 2006, 10:09 PM) ←



James said:


> nice watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Robert, hope you are well









I'd agree very nice watches indeed - I have one! (which actually I'm looking to sell if anyones interested?) .................bought tooo many watces recently, what with the RLT38 and various others.

James you're quite right the Le Jour is made by Heuer, virtually identical to the Pasadena (which they did a 7750 and a Lemania 5100 versions) but with a different dial. Heres some info I've shamelessly ripped from the web







:

"LE Jour chronograph ca. 1980 , with black, PVD steel case, 40mm diameter without crown, screw back, Internal, tachymeter bezel, black dial with luminous indexes, day and date at 3 o'clock, 30 minute register at 12 o'clock, 12 hours register at 6 o'clock. The Swiss, self winding movement, cal. Valjoux 7750.

Heuer manufactured Le Jour chronographs under a private-label arrangement in 1980. This Le Jour is the exact same watch as the Reference 750.501 HEUER (Pasadena), except that the Le jour sold for for $295, whilst the Heuer was $354 when brand new in 1980! " - That one sold for $1195 I believe, so you did well.

As stated these very similar to the Orfina/Porshe Design chronos (as worn by Bodie & Doyle in The Professionals







)

Theres some more info at www.onthedash.com..............but to be honest I cant remember if they sell watches as well or not







........so mods, please delete lnk if needed.

I think your friend will be very pleased with it - persuade him not to swap it for the Binos
















regards,

Mark

I'd be interested in the Le Jour if you want to sell it







According to http://www.personal.u-net.com/~carnfort/Pr...ls/hardware.htm, Bodie and Doyle wore O&W Caribbean 1000's for the first series and Porsche Designs thereafter.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

rudeman said:


> Hello everyone, first time poster from the states. I have a meister-anker with the same 7750 movement. I see the LeJour doesn't have the 17 under the date and I wonder if this is because is has the 25 jewel movement. I love the design. I really enjoy this forum and will post pics of my growing collection in the near future.


Very polite post for a rudeman!









Welcome to RLT & we'll look forward to seeing your pics soon.


----------



## Mark_B (May 2, 2005)

DaveE said:


> QUOTE(Mark_B @ Dec 13 2006, 10:09 PM) ←
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh thats the link to that Professionals web site I was looking for, must bookmark that







- I've got the Professionals DVDs and often look out for the PD watches on their wrists - how sad am I
















Dave, you're most welcome to have first refusal on the Le Jour - not got round to putting it up on the for sale section yet!

PM me your email address and I'll send you some pics if you like









cheers,

Mark.


----------

